# haut-parleur sur macmini...



## minorswing (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai basiquement branché des haut-parleur sur la fiche casque d'un macmini et évidemment, aucun son ne sort.
Après recherche, il me semble que cette configuration n'est pas possible mais je vous demande une confirmation. Et surtout, comment avoir du son sur ce mac.
Je m'excuse d'avance de poser une question certainement déjà posée d'innombrable fois mais j'ai du mal à me défaire des réflexes Windows.
Merci à vous.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (19 Janvier 2010)

minorswing a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai basiquement branché des haut-parleur sur la fiche casque d'un macmini et évidemment, aucun son ne sort.
> Après recherche, il me semble que cette configuration n'est pas possible mais je vous demande une confirmation. Et surtout, comment avoir du son sur ce mac.
> Je m'excuse d'avance de poser une question certainement déjà posée d'innombrable fois mais j'ai du mal à me défaire des réflexes Windows.
> Merci à vous.



... j'ai un MAc mini relié à un ampli par la prise sortie casque, sans aucun problème !!!
... Pourquoi cela ne devrait-il pas fonctionner ?


----------



## minorswing (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai dit "évidemment" parce que comme ça ne donnait rien, j'ai pensé que quelque chose m'échappait encore une fois sur Mac.
Maintenant, si la prise casque permet ce branchement, je vais chercher ailleurs. Sachant que les Hp fonctionnent sur un autre Pc. 
Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Janvier 2010)

je ne crois pas que tu soit dans la bonne section...

a tout hasard, tu as pensé a monter le volume une fois les HP branchés? étant donné que c'est du numérique, peut etre que tu avais mis le volume à zéro avec un casque et donc maintenant avec les HP ça ne passe pas...


----------



## minorswing (19 Janvier 2010)

Juste! après coup, je me suis aperçu que la question aurait été plus à sa place dans la section "périphérique".
Pour le volume, j'ai vérifié et ça ne vient pas de là non plus.
Je sais maintenant que le branchement est valable. Il me reste à trouver où est mon son!

En tous cas, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2010)

minorswing a dit:


> Juste! après coup, je me suis aperçu que la question aurait été plus à sa place dans la section "périphérique".
> Pour le volume, j'ai vérifié et ça ne vient pas de là non plus.
> Je sais maintenant que le branchement est valable. Il me reste à trouver où est mon son!
> 
> En tous cas, merci pour vos réponses.



La réponse t'a été donnée au second post du topic : ton Mac Mini est doté d'une prise "casque", donc si tu veux y brancher un haut parleur, tu dois intercaler un amplificateur entre le Mac et le H.P., c'est pas plus compliqué que ça. Des "enceintes amplifiées" font aussi l'affaire.

Maintenant, pour le forum "Périphérique", c'est effectivement là que ça doit se passer. On déménage.


----------



## minorswing (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu un peu tard pour l'emplacement du sujet.

Sinon, j'ai effectivement un amplificateur avant les haut-parleur. Peut-être que le problème me crève les yeux mais jusqu'ici, je ne comprends toujours pas. Sauf si la prise casque du mini est défectueuse. Je cherche encore...

Merci à vous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h23 ----------

J'ai oublié de préciser que dans les préférences/son/ il y a un petit cercle barré qui semble vouloir dire que je suis sur "silence". Je ne trouve aucun moyen de modifier ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h25 ----------

Oula!! je suis un peu brouillon!
en fait, c'est la case "silence" qui est cochée et que je ne peux pas décocher. Le cercle barré, je l'ai vu mais où?


----------

